# Pants for tall women...any brand suggested?



## Guest

Hey there,

I have been looking at a few pants lately and I'm a bit confused... 
When I used to snowboard more I remember it being a pain to find good looking pants for tall women..
Though I changed since and lost weight so it makes it a bit harder for me to choose the right size (6ft tall, around 150lbs). I'm not really *girly* and tend to like darker colors better...(I like red too though but that's about the only bright color I'll wear), and I like to have a baggy fit, not tight nor too loose, feels more comfy to me.
So I was looking at Volcom pants the other day but was a bit worried that the XL size might be too small inseam wise (I have a 35-36 inches inseam with tight pants) and too big in the upper part...
I'd wear men pants too it doesn't make any difference to me (might have to downsize though lol).
Any suggestions, ideas, opinions are welcome.
Thanks in advance.

-Bo


----------



## BiggerThanYours

Hey borealys, I'm 5'10 and 140lbs, and I rarely find womens pants that fit right. I tend shop for mens pants in size small, i find that they're more comfortable for riding.


----------



## Guest

Hey hey!
Ok that's good to know. I hadn't tried that yet as I had found a good deal on a pair of brown Roxy pants a few years ago and they were fitting pretty good (but I had a few pounds more too). I went to a shop a few days ago and didn't really pay attention to the clothing (was short on time), took only a few minutes to look at some pants and mens pants seemed huge to me lol.
Thanks 

-Bo


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Tall Girls Unite!*

I know how hard it is to find pants for long legs - I'm not as tall as you two - only 5'9" but still have a 38 inch inseam! It would be fine if I were fat. For some reason they make those pants longer (feel bad for the short girls!) Anyway, while guy's pants are an option they really aren't a great deal. They won't fit as well because they are simply shaped differently. You may be happy just to have something long enough for once but in the long run the poor fit will start to annoy you.

Fit is everything on the hill. You want to look good, you want to be warm and you want to be able to move well. I would first look at Roxy since that is a brand you are familiar with and seemed to have some success - they are a great company dedicated to women's performance. Most of the Roxy styles are fairly fitted 'boot cut' styles so they are slimmer through the thigh. If you want a looser fit I would check out the Bonfire Particle Pant. The style runs long and it has a baggy fit, which is their 'classic' fit - room to move but still a nice fit in the butt and hips, which is what you _won't_ get in a men's pant. 686 also tends to run very long. I have a hard time fitting young girls who haven't hit their growth spurt yet, they just don't have the leg length for them - bad news for them, good news for us leggy girls.

There are some brands that carry longs but those are mostly ski lines that have some snowboard specific gear - it is great stuff, and will be long enough, just depends on whether you want a snowboard specific label.

Let me know if you need further help in finding the right pant for you!


----------



## legallyillegal

Kjerstin Klein said:


> only 5'9" but still have a 38 inch inseam


 That is insane.


----------



## Guest

Hey Kjerstin,

wow long legs!! hehehe. You know, even when I had these few pounds more, the XL pants from Roxy that I used to wear were still too wide on the hips I had to put a belt on! I can't think about getting an XL now that I'm thinner.
I took a look at the Bonfire pants you recommended, I like them honestly, good baggy fit it seems,I wish they had cargo pockets though. It'll be ok as I ordered a jacket a few days ago with tons of pockets anyways. Do you think the L size would be long enough with my inseam though?

Thanks!

-Bo


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

I think they should be - I couldn't find the specs in the catalog here so will check with a tape measure when I get into the store in the morning to be exactly sure - If you really want a cargo I might be able to find something else too - I just gave you a couple off the top of my head that I know run long. I'll give it some more thought - some stuff hasn't shipped yet so I'll go back over our orders to see what else we may have coming in that you might like.

Btw - what size do you wear in street wear? I'd like to find you something that REALLY fits you well - no reason to compromise eh?


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much 
Erm... that's a good question! lol. It really depends. Usually I tend to pick a 12 us women size for pants (mainly for the length...)but as you can imagine it doesn't always fit very well. There were some times I could downsize due to length. In the beggining of the year I bought a pair of pants that was long enough in size 10. And for summer I bought shorts size 8. I guess it all depends on the cut really because my weight hasn't decreased throughout the year more the contrary lol. I will give you more detailed info in PM.

-Bo


----------



## snoeboarder

mmmmm tall girls


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Found The Perfect Pant For You!*

Ok - Found the perfect pant for you. I think the Bonfire pant might be too big in the waist and butt for you. I think the DC Ace pant might be perfect. Originally I thought it would be too narrow in the leg for you since you want a baggy fit but this style just takes the extra material out of the back of the leg so it doesn't feel so bulky - it is a nice fit. Plus it is slimmer in the hips which sounds like it would be helpful since you could probably fit in medium if it was long enough.

This pant has the added benefit of having hidden waist adjuster tabs so you can get the fit you need. It has removable suspenders that will help with the fit as well. It also has a small cargo pocket!

Most snowboard pants have an internal seam length of 29 - 31 inches. Where that hits you on your ankle depends on the rise of that pant but it tends to fit an 'average' inseam. Oddly enough actual leg length and the pant leg length are different measurements because pant measurements don't include the rise of the pant. At any rate the Ace has an internal seam length of 33 inches which will fit your typical 'tall' inseam.

It is a really cute pant. In a large it should fit. If it doesn't we'll have to talk about a special order (styles we don't carry in the store but may be able to get from companies we carry) for example Burton makes the Stow Cargo pant in long or consider a non-snowboard specific company that comes in long.

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Guest

Borealys said:


> I'm not really *girly* and tend to like darker colors better...(I like red too though but that's about the only bright color I'll wear), and I like to have a baggy fit, not tight nor too loose, feels more comfy to me.


Burton's women line offers the "Lucky Pant Tall" for chicks with long legs. XL inseam is 24" though... The colors available are true black, true block with polka squares (looks fun), and true white. You'll probably like the fit--"Sig Fit" which they describe as: "This is our classic fit—baggy, but not gigantic. At the request of our riders, we’ve made our Sig Fit slightly longer for added style."


----------



## Guest

Hey there,

Modesnow, I like these pants, the only thing that they are missing (or at least I didn't see it on any websites I went to) is insulation, and that will be important I think as I'm re-starting lol I think I will be on my butt often!

Kjerstin these pants look awesome!! I'll be busy the next few days (moving out)... I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

Thanks a lot guys.

-Bo


----------



## Guest

Borealys said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Modesnow, I like these pants, the only thing that they are missing (or at least I didn't see it on any websites I went to) is insulation, and that will be important I think as I'm re-starting lol I think I will be on my butt often!
> 
> Kjerstin these pants look awesome!! I'll be busy the next few days (moving out)... I'll get back to you as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> -Bo


Hi Bo,
Because it's already so hard to find pants that fit your tall legs, what do you think about first finding the pants that fit, and then adding the first layer that will keep your buns from freezing? 
As long as the waterproofability is high, you're set. If you can find Gore Tex pants for tall girls...bingo! 
What's more, it is easier to find a first layer that fits because you re better off with a shorter inseam on those so they don't bunch in your boots.


----------



## Guest

Kjerstin, you seem to be very helpful when it comes to this topic. Can you please tell me what waterproof level I should stick with for snowboarding in Flagstaff, Arizona and the White Mountains in Arizona? I am 5'10, a size 4-6, and I fit into a medium snowboard pant pretty well (large is way too big). DC seems to be pretty good in length, and I love the Ace pant, but it is only 5,000mm and it seems like all of my friends that I am going snowboarding with have 10,000mm pants. This is my first time so I'm not really sure what to look for. I bought Aperture pants in lime green that I love, but they feel like high waters when I have my boots on. They barely touch the ground when I am barefoot, and they don't bunch in the front by my foot, they fall flat. What do you think?


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Getting The Right Pant*

I hear ya - It is hard when you have several factors to consider. Arizona snow tends to get pretty wet - Even though Arizona is a dryer climate the snow there tends to be wet because of fluctuating temperatures so to keep dry you will want to be looking for something with a higher mm rating.

For some good background on waterproofing check out the thread Waterproofing/Breathabilityif you haven't already. This will give you some basic info on which to base the waterproofing/breathability decision on. A lot depends on where you ride and how much time you spend on your butt. Since you are new to this you may be on your butt quite a bit! In general for someplace damp I try to get people into something that rates at least 10,000mm and has the critical seams sealed - but proper fit trumps waterproofing any day.

The way you describe yourself I'm sure it is hard for you to find a good fit. The length of the Aperture pant doesn't sound so bad though. I have to admit that I see tons of people with pants that don't fit at all - I understand it is part of their 'look' but it makes me cringe. A pant that is too long will just get trashed at the bottom, the leg gaiters, zippers and bootlace hooks are totally useless and the articulation of the knees will be in the wrong place - basically there is no reason to spend the money if you are going to wear them that long. The cuff of the pant should really hit you at about the ankle bone (the big round ball on the inside and outside of your ankle) - just above or just below is ok. 

It sounds to me like you may have a pant that works for you - especially if you like it over all - if it is just the feeling of them being high waters that bothers you then I would check them by attaching the boot lace hook to your boot and try sitting down - if you don't feel them pull uncomfortably then they are long enough. Keep in mind that snowboard pants fit differently than street wear pants and the key thing is that the snow cuffs don't ride up past the boot cuff when you sit or fall - if it does _then_ it is too short and we'll help you find something else.

Let me know if there is anything more I can help you with!


----------



## Guest

snoeboarder said:


> mmmmm tall girls


mmmmm long legs


----------



## Guest

Oh being tall lol... I am about 5'10" and my legs are always too long for everything haha. I found some womens snowpants this year from Empyre that fit pretty well. I always put guys pants on and i just dont feel as well in them cause the crotch is so low haha.


----------



## Guest

*HELP?!?!?!? Need long, tall inseam!*

HI! You all really seem to know what you're talking about. I am totally ready to buy the pants from your store if you can tell me which ones to buy! I need pants for my 37" inseam! I want them to touch the gruond with my boots on. I'm about a 30" waist. I like somewhat fitted or whatever, I just hate the crotch that starts halfway to my knees. All of these long pants are maybe 33" and that's no where close. I looked up all of the pants afore mentioned in this thread, but haven't seen any 37" inseam. Is it the stretchy part inside the pants? And the outside shell is much longer or what? I hope I've explained well enough without rambling. Any help would be MUCH appreciated. BTW, they can be ski, snowboard, whatever. I just need waterproof for camping, sledding, maybe skiing, etc. I'm willing to layer. Any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

Sorry, got your question while I was on vacation and I'm just now digging out of the weeds 

I'm looking through the 2009-10 goods that are coming in to see what I think would be best for you. There is some good stuff for the coming season but your needs are a bit extreme so I want to make sure we get you set up with just the right thing.

Keep in touch and I'll get back to you as soon as possible!


----------



## Guest

*Pants in lengths*

For you tall and short gals, you might try Fera pants. They're more like ski pants (not baggy), but the fit is great and they come in lengths. My GF is a long-inseamed boarder and she bought Fera Curvey pants in a long length. They're low rise, have a shaped leg, and elastic back waist to avoid diaper butt. Not sure the site is open now but try in the Fall.


----------



## Guest

Finally girls that understand my frustrations! I'm 6'2, 37" inseam and cannot find snowboarding pants anywhere that fit my length! In high school I would wear men's pants and just deal with the crotch being at my knees but thats just not comfortable anymore! I would love to find a pair of pants that make me look at least somewhat like a girl, its bad enough I'm taller than most the guys out there  I just cannot find anything that remotely works...its horrible and discouraging...


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Long Pants for 2009-2010 Season*

Since so many of us wrestle with the problem of finding long pants I will regularly update what I have found for long pants on this thread. 

There are a lot of great pants out there, many are available in a long and some just simply run longer than others. In a perfect world each pant would have the exact inseam length that the designers intended them to have - we don't live in a perfect world. There are a lot of things that can happen when the actual goods are made regardless of what the designer had planned  Each season when the new stuff comes in our staff gets together and tries EVERYthing on. This is the ONLY way we can really tell how each style truly fits.

Collections are just coming into the warehouse now and we are starting to get a feel for how they fit and I will provide more details as the season progresses.

For now DC, Orage and Roxy tend to run long. I would also agree that the Fera Curvy Pant is a great pant but it only has a 30" inseam. I might try the Fera Basic Pant in a LONG or Fera's Long Sophia Pant instead since they have a 32" inseam - still a great pant and available in regular and long lengths.

For any of you that have had problems in the past - trust me - there is a pant to fit you! Don't give up and don't settle for a guys pant that is way too big, uncomfortable or doesn't bring out the hotty in you!


----------



## Milo303

From what I just dug up, 686 actually has the longest pant lengths that I could find.... Couldn't find the specs on DC, Fera, or Orage though.

686 size large has a 30-32 inch waist with a 34inch inseam followed by Burton and Roxy with a 2 inch shorter inseam with the same waist size


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Best Laid Plans of Mice and Men...*

I'm sure you are right about the specs - they don't change much from year to year. The point I was trying to make is that until you actually get your hands on the goods you have no idea how close the factory was able to come to the designers intentions 

Even the samples aren't a good indication of what the actual product will look and feel like. There are simply too many issues when things actually go to production - which is why the staff has a big try on party 

The nice thing for us leggy girls is that quite often production errors are in our favor


----------



## shredbetties

I'm only 5'7, but about half of my pants are men's, because it seems like all the girls pants are hip huggers - and i don't find it that practical to have my ass hanging out while I'm wrestling with my splitboard. brr. 

Anyway, have you considered getting guys pants that are made for boys who wear girls jeans? 

I have a pair of DC men's pants that are cut like girls pants - they're wide at the hip, and narrow down around the knee, and lower waisted than most guys pants ... and they're off white. So basically they made the backcountry.com model dude look quite feminine and curvacious(perhaps this is why they were on whiskeymilitia for $40!) 

It's not quite as good as finding a real pair of girls pants, but it works. Skate influenced brands like Holden, DC, and Vans all have slimmer cuts available. This season they'll have boys pants in a ton of feminine colors too - plenty of hot pink, purple, cyan, and white. To keep looking a bit like a girl, I go for men's pants in fun colors, and a girls jacket - and i stick with girly bright colors - my puffy is purple!  

Good luck!


----------



## Kalo

I know this is a Womens long pants thread but i could really use some help. Im 6'7 and size 38 us mens and i could really use some help finding longer pants. My legs are over 40 inchs long. any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Men are People Too*

We didn't mean to exclude you guys  Fortunately for you the industry has been a bit more kind about your long legged predicament. While a 40" inseam is not common it is not impossibly long.

Two questions for you first - have you ever tried to buy "Long" or "Tall" snowboard pants? If so what brand and how did they fit. Second - when you go to buy regular pants do you buy 38W/40L or is 40" your measured inseam?

Remember, just like with the girls - there is a pant out there for you and we will find it! Don't get discouraged and DON'T settle!


----------



## Guest

ooo yay just the type of thread i needed haha. i started looking at womens pants, but i figured they would be too short ( plus the guys look alot cooler !) i wear a size 26 x 35 1/2 jean lol so its kinda hard to find what i want. I need something that wont fall off of me, but will be long enough ( i hate belts ! ) any help? lol . forgot to put this up, im 5'10 and 130.


----------



## Guest

i just snagged a pair of dc mens pants size M for 20 bucks  i couldnt' pass it up lol i hope they fit !


----------



## Guest

Do you, or anyone else, know which long pants also run a bit bigger in the thigh? Curvy butt and thighs make women's pants really hard to fit. Most XL seem to run small? I wear a size 14 in jeans, or a 33x35 from Vanity. (their sizes seem totally different than other places for some reason) Men's pants have no butt, so they just fit strangely. Any ideas? I like the look of the 686 ACC Tribute, but I've never seen them in person, only online. 


Also, any recommendations for a board? I can't seem to find any women's boards that are NOT mainly park boards and OVER 156cm. I ride mostly trees, groomed trails, etc, just not into jumps and tricks. Need something I can maneuver in a tight spot, but will float rather than chatter down a groomed trail.


----------



## Guest

hey, as far as the pants go i would really suggest dc. Im 5'10 and wear a size 3-5 and a size M dc mans snowboard pant absolutely swallows me. You could probably fit two of my butts in there.


----------



## CaptT

NinjaSnowChic said:


> Also, any recommendations for a board? I can't seem to find any women's boards that are NOT mainly park boards and OVER 156cm. I ride mostly trees, groomed trails, etc, just not into jumps and tricks. Need something I can maneuver in a tight spot, but will float rather than chatter down a groomed trail.


I ride a Never Summer infinity 156.....I think it would meet your needs quite nicely...haven't ridden their other women's board but I have great love for my infinity.....I ride powder...trees, and small drops...I have also taken my board through the half pipe a few times and it does fine there too.

I had a pair of DC pants 2yrs ago and didn't much care for them....advice...try on a bunch for fit at the local stores and then order them online for a price-break.....my pants brand is Volcom.....


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Roxy Toboggan Pant for Leggy Ladies*

Ninjasnowchick I'm liking the Roxy Toboggan pant for a relaxed fit, long legged pant. It has low rise but it isn't too exaggerated - feels like a good pair of jeans on and has a great, adjustable fit. The Fera Sophia Pant Long 2010 pant is a good one too. The Long sizes are running VERY long this year and it is a mechanical stretch pant so it has some extra give where you need it.

As for a board Women's boards are not significantly different than mens boards - just shorter and lighter with an easier flex. You have the benefit of having a wider choice of boards. I would look for one with Rocker for that mobility you are looking for. I would consider the Ride Machete because it has the stability you will want to avoid high speed chatter.


----------

